# Hacking fears



## squidsin (19 May 2013)

I've had my horse 3 months - she was very nervous when I got her, dropped weight, and spooked majorly (I can sit a small/normal spook but not a 0-60 gallop downhill) and had me off twice out hacking. Since then I've had everything checked (teeth/back/tack - her teeth and back both needed work but are sorted now) and have been working with her on the ground and in the school. I trust her completely in the school - we canter, jump, she's 100%, and she enjoys herself. I have riding lessons twice a week and have improved an awful lot myself. On the ground, she can still be quite spooky - not helped by the fact I accidentally electrocuted both of us on a dodgy gate last week, now she rushes through them - but I can manage her. She's a stressy horse generally and is happiest within her comfort zone. But I want to take her hacking and to a show - we're good enough to do a prelim dressage test but I have a feeling she won't be good to load and a showground may blow her mind! I also want to take her hacking but having hurt myself quite badly coming off on the road when she spooked the first time, then her taking herself off home a couple of miles(!! all offroad luckily) the second, I have a total bugbear about doing it again. I am not mad about hacking anyway, I prefer schooling, but would at least like the option! Any advice for getting over this - my plan is to take my riding instructor with me hacking, but I would like to hear from others who've been through similar how they got over it!


----------



## atropa (20 May 2013)

I had a couple of bad experiences out hacking with my new horse taking off with me a few times and a fall. It wasn't a bad one but enough to put me off going out for months, I built it up so much in my head that I would be literally shaking just thinking about hacking. 
To get over it, I started going out alone (he gets wound up more in company) with someone on foot, going a little further each time and making sure to end on a good note each time. Doing plenty of walk-halt transitions to ensure I had control helped with my confidence too. Talking to your horse helps keep you breathing and your body language relaxed. 
I'm now able to happily and confidently hack out alone and enjoy it more than I thought I could. Just take it slowly, make sure you're comfortable in walk and trot first before getting faster. An organised trek at a riding school or trekking centre can also do wonders for helping you remember that hacking is FUN after a knock to your confidence. Good luck!


----------



## squidsin (20 May 2013)

Thank you! That's really encouraging. I can totally relate to everything you say. I feel like a bit of a wuss not hacking out at the moment, and I'm also worried that not hacking her out will build it up into more of a big deal for her when we DO take the plunge. Although horses don't think like humans so maybe not.


----------



## MagicMelon (20 May 2013)

I'm exactly the same.  Its ridiculous, I'll merrily gallop round a 1* BE track but ask me to go hacking and I'd be a nervous wreck!  I had a series of incidents a few years ago, I then stopped hacking with the final straw being my horse chucking me off then bolting home along the road - was just too dangerous to take him out (this is the same horse I did the 1*'s on I should point out!).  

I really really want to start hacking again as I have a new horse who has apparently been well hacked and he's so sensible to ride.  It terrifies me though!  I forced myself to go out onto the road a week ago, but we must have gone only 2 mins and then I spotted a huge double lorry full of squealing pigs heading for us!  I've never turned round so quick in my life and made him stop while I trotted back home!!  He may well have been fine but that was just too much to meet when I've not been out for about 8 years!  Wish I had off-road hacking   All mine involves a bit of roadwork first and my roads not nearly as quiet as it used to be.  

So yeah, no help here really OP but just like to say that I sympathise totally!  People think Im really odd to not hack!


----------



## babs2507 (20 May 2013)

Falling off on a hack is not a fun thing to happen. When I used to ride my friends spooky horse, I started off with lunging, this helped for the bond to arise, they then trusted that I wasnt going to push limits. I also then used to long rein out on a hack. I was lucky enough that all the back roads never really had cars. He hated tractors, so when he saw one, it was more of a trust me you will be fine situation, its not a big monster.

I did a lot in the school with regards to flags flapping in the wind, tirepoline walking betweeen things. 

It took a while but now has got more confidence, it will grow soon enough


----------



## hnmisty (20 May 2013)

I had a loan pony for a year until the end of this April. The first few times I hacked him out on his own, he was great. Then one day, I stopped to change my stirrup length, and he started going backwards. Fast. After 10 minutes of trying to get him to go forward, I gave up and we turned round. He did it a few more times, within a couple of hundred yards of leaving the yard. I'd go back to the yard, instructor would get on, he'd do it to her (thankfully!). She'd just stick the reins in one hand and give him a crack on the @rse and forward he'd go. He was just doing it to be a cheeky little sod. I didn't have her balls though, and so stopped hacking out on my own.

Just bought my new boy, went out with a couple of people from the yard yesterday and he was pretty perfect  Hopefully he will solve the "eek" nerves. I used to hack all the time at home!

Getting someone to come out with you is helpful, when I'm feeling nervous, I prefer to have someone around, even if they don't know much about horses at least you aren't on your own. The first time I rode Barry at my new yard I was nervous as no one was around at all. I don't like being watched when I'm riding, but just knowing that someone would spot me if I came a cropper would have been nice. the next time, someone came round with me and I was much happier


----------



## atropa (20 May 2013)

Squidsin I know exactly what you mean about feeling stupid, I felt a right muppet being a quivering, crying mess on hacks with others who wouldn't think twice about galloping across an open field. Luckily everyone was really supportive and nice about it and I've had lots of offers to go out with others on quiet horses once I've built my confidence up.


----------



## vicki bee (20 May 2013)

Take her out in hand a couple of times, for two reasons.

One, she'll get used to the surroundings and may be quieter when you take her out riding.

Two, you'll get used to what she is likely to spook at and understand her a little better. I always feel better knowing what is likely to worry my pony, and can ride more confidently. 

Don't worry yourself too much, you've not had her long and the longer you are together, I'm sure she'll get quieter.


----------



## squidsin (20 May 2013)

vicki bee said:



			Take her out in hand a couple of times, for two reasons.

One, she'll get used to the surroundings and may be quieter when you take her out riding.

Two, you'll get used to what she is likely to spook at and understand her a little better. I always feel better knowing what is likely to worry my pony, and can ride more confidently. 

Don't worry yourself too much, you've not had her long and the longer you are together, I'm sure she'll get quieter.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is, I don't know what spooked her the two times she took off (and got me off!) out hacking. It was nothing that I could see. She spooks a bit at dogs, so I did wonder if that was it - she's actually not scared of stuff you'd expect her to freak at, like fires or even an ambulance going past (which happened - she didn't turn a hair at THAT). I think you're right about taking her out in hand though, I might try that this week. Bridle and a lunge line, SHOULD be fine!

Thanks for all your replies btw - glad to feel like I'm not on my own with this one.


----------



## RainbowDash (20 May 2013)

I've owned my boy for about 16 months now - been dumped on hacks a couple of times early on and had to walk home whilst he galloped off into the sunset - not fun.

I haven't resolved his spooks but gotten to understand them by taking him out in hand.  He's great with tractors, trucks, dogs etc. But apparently purple flowers, lambs, haylege in fields and logs that he's passed a hundred times before are scary pony eating monsters to him.  The way I deal with these are not to make them a big deal - He picks up the smallest cue from me if i'm nervous about him reacting to them - he can feel a fly on his body afterall - he can feel me tense up.  Remain relaxed and confident and he's learnt to trust that I can take him past these monsters without him being eaten XD.


----------



## applecart14 (21 May 2013)

squidsin said:



			I've had my horse 3 months - she was very nervous when I got her, dropped weight, and spooked majorly (I can sit a small/normal spook but not a 0-60 gallop downhill) and had me off twice out hacking. Since then I've had everything checked (teeth/back/tack - her teeth and back both needed work but are sorted now) and have been working with her on the ground and in the school. I trust her completely in the school - we canter, jump, she's 100%, and she enjoys herself. I have riding lessons twice a week and have improved an awful lot myself. On the ground, she can still be quite spooky - not helped by the fact I accidentally electrocuted both of us on a dodgy gate last week, now she rushes through them - but I can manage her. She's a stressy horse generally and is happiest within her comfort zone. But I want to take her hacking and to a show - we're good enough to do a prelim dressage test but I have a feeling she won't be good to load and a showground may blow her mind! I also want to take her hacking but having hurt myself quite badly coming off on the road when she spooked the first time, then her taking herself off home a couple of miles(!! all offroad luckily) the second, I have a total bugbear about doing it again. I am not mad about hacking anyway, I prefer schooling, but would at least like the option! Any advice for getting over this - my plan is to take my riding instructor with me hacking, but I would like to hear from others who've been through similar how they got over it!
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately there is only one way to get over it and that's to tackle it head on, but in bite size pieces.  For instance, hack out but only go a short distance. Make sure you tell people where you are going, how long you are likley to be, and make sure you wear plenty of flourescent for that extra three seconds of reactive time from a driver, the difference between being seen or not.  Take your phone in case you run into trouble.  Go out on a quiet day, not in rush hour, when visiblity and weather conditions are good.

Dont say"I have a feeling she won't load".  Turn it around and say "she may be a problem to load but I *will* try her and see".  

Instead of taking negatives, turn them around and put them into positives.  See each new thing as a challenge.  Don't give up before you have even tried.

At the end of the day we have to force ourselves to conquer our fears.  I have a fear of hacking, as my horse has been known to rear and spin on many occassions on his own.  When he does this now instead of tensing, crying or getting angry I just laugh, tell him he's a pratt and just get on with things.  This doesn't always go down well with other people who hack out with me, but its my way of dealing with it and it works for me.

There are too many people who come up with excuses "he's not ready" when you ask them if they are going to go to a show even though they have had the horse six months!   More likely its *they*that are not ready but they will never admit it.

When I had my horse (my present horse, siggy below) I took him out hacking alone the day after buying him.  I had my phone, told people where I was going and how long I was going to be out for.  Within two days we went to our first show but to watch the first time to guage his reaction.  The following week we were out competing.  We'd never done a course of coloured fillers together, but we just got on with it.  We ended up doing not only a clear round but a 2ft 9 SJ derby complete with bank, dyke and wall!  And we came 5th.  Things should be easier when you have a new horse if you start as you mean to go on.

Been prepared to admit your fears to your friends, but aim to do something positive about it, as the reward you get by doing so is amazing.  

Sunday I did my second ever 3ft 3 course with a 3ft 6 jump off.  I hadn't realised it was so big when I entered and did feel a little nervous warming up, but I'd paid, and wasn't going to walk away when we were both capable of acheiving what we'd set out to do.  Earlier in the week someone had insinuated that I wasn't as good a rider as someone else, so I thought 'right I'll show em'' and did!  Its hard to have that mindset but sometimes you have to force yourself.  The more you do the easier it is and you end up suprising yourself.


----------



## squidsin (21 May 2013)

To a certain extent, you're right Applecart - and well done you for all you've achieved! I am quite happy to admit the problem is me! My fear is being in a situation I am out of control of - for example, her getting me off out hacking and running into the main road. I can ride fairly well, but lack confidence in my own ability. My horse is also a very nervy/spooky type, so if I am nervous, she immediately picks up on it and worries. That's probably why we're fine in the school, where I am within my comfort zone. On the one hand, I feel like I do just need to get on with it, and hopefully it'll be fine and I'll take confidence from that, on the other, I think what's the rush really, we'll do it when we're ready. So long as we are ready in the not-too-distant future and I am not using that as an excuse to put off hacking out forever!

I actually feel we'd do better at a show than out hacking. And I fully intend to get on with loading her, I won't wuss out! Just haven't got anything to load her into at the moment, until I get some transport!


----------



## oldie48 (21 May 2013)

Like you, I like to be in control. so the way I do it with a new horse is to set really easy goals rather than a big challenge. i'll just hack round the block with a friend so I can chat to her and keep relaxed, I'll do that on my own, then do a bit further another day. Don't do big challenges, keep everything achievable. Have an end goal in mind but never be afraid of going backwards, we do this for fun it's not a competition and frankly the horse doesn't really give a toss about how long they are out, mine just want to get back to the field and eat! However, they do want a confident rider (mine do anyway) so the name of the game is "build your confidence" Actually, I'm very happy to let someone else do the XC schooling with my horse/ fun ride because I love doing the dressage/ hacking round the lanes and I don't mind admitting it. Just find ways to enjoy your horse, they cost us a lot of money and I think it's the least we can expect. Good luck!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (21 May 2013)

My recent experiences may help you a little.  I have a 21 year old owned since he was five, sensible and perfect in traffic but every hack will have a few spooks in it - everytime for 16 years!  I also have a rising four year old who has been away for backing, this has been done kindly but firmly and with a strong routine for the horse, and I've ridden him out seven times (he's due home on Thursday) and that includes hacking him out alone.  Now, I'm not brave, and the thought of hacking the youngster out alone had me quivering for days beforehand, but once I was on I realised that he was relying on me... we met a collie, cue big spook which I sat, and I just went into mad jolly hockey sticks PC DC mode, 'come on then Tinner, off we go, one two one two, get on GET ON GET ON!!!  COme on, go' and a fair bit of kicking from me - and it worked, and his tiny brain figured I was in charge and it was okay.  We met the same dog, same place the next day (near heart failure from me inside!) and I talked and booted him past again, and each time it gets easier.  I realised that he was totally relying on me and that it was unfair of me to not help him, by God I've learnt so much in the last couple of weeks!  I also realised just how much I'd allowed the old horse to hold me back, as someone else on here said, you start to make excuses for not doing things.  My incorrect assumption that the young horse will spook at all sorts of stuff is the next thing I'm working on.  

BTW I know I'm not a new rider/owner, but I thought this might help.


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (22 May 2013)

How about if you stop using the word "hacking"?

I know it sounds silly, but it's quite a recent thing this calling riding your horse from A to B "a hack".
Years ago, you just went for a ride. Most places didn't have much in the way of arenas/schools, so riding was usually from A to B away from the yard.
So if you can ride in a school or at a show, you can ride from A to B.

If somebody asked you to ride her across a field, could you?
Well that's "a hack" isn't it?

So to start off make the A to B easy on yourself.
Ten minutes down the lane with with a person walking beside. 

And that's it, you've done it. You've ridden from A to B and back. And that's all it is.


----------



## mandwhy (23 May 2013)

There is nothing unjustified about feeling afraid in these situations, I too have felt afraid of hacking and still prefer not to hack on my own on the roads, it just takes time. I took my horse out in hand first as she had never seen this kind of traffic, and then in company, she is not a rearer but she does nap and occasionally buck, and I know from her previous owner she has reared when out.

I am now at a stage where my horse's confidence has improved greatly just by doing this and taking it slow, I have had one lesson so far to tackle her napping when schooling in the field and the change in one hour was amazing, I was basically too pansy to really tell her 'yes, you are going to move!' So I would recommend doing some stuff to build her and your own confidence. If that means riding in the school more than you would like for a while, and going out in hand maybe after for a mosey and a graze (I do this as a reward for schooling) then so be it.

There are types of people who need to push themselves further than they are comfortable with. I am not one of them. i need to repeat the things I am comfortable with and progress when I don't feel bothered by them anymore.


----------



## applecart14 (23 May 2013)

mandwhy said:



			it I was basically too pansy to really tell her 'yes, you are going to move!' 
QUOTE]

Yes I was in that position too, my horse would spin so fast that one minute you would be facing one direction, the next second facing the way you had come, so quick it nearly unseated me on many occasions.  

I used to be wary of riding in the part of the school as he would always shy but then I found that the more I rode positively past the object the less he would shy.  I also found his shying was much worse when fresh, so bear this in mind with your horse, and lunge before hacking or doing any thing adventurous!

He doesn't shy half as much as he used to do, and if he does I tend to circle around the object or next to it quite ruthlessly and hard so he gets fed up and bored and he doesn't do it anymore.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sue12345 (11 June 2013)

Aarrghimpossiblepony said:



			How about if you stop using the word "hacking"?

I know it sounds silly, but it's quite a recent thing this calling riding your horse from A to B "a hack".
Years ago, you just went for a ride. Most places didn't have much in the way of arenas/schools, so riding was usually from A to B away from the yard.
So if you can ride in a school or at a show, you can ride from A to B.

If somebody asked you to ride her across a field, could you?
Well that's "a hack" isn't it?

So to start off make the A to B easy on yourself.
Ten minutes down the lane with with a person walking beside. 

And that's it, you've done it. You've ridden from A to B and back. And that's all it is.
		
Click to expand...

omg, i love this idea.


----------



## Misty05 (11 June 2013)

Have a look at an RS-tor. A flexible inverted Y strap, that is secured on the stirrup bars. it means you can ride holding on but still use both hands to ride. It has given me the confidence to hack out my young pony. I did fall of the other week using the strap, but all the force was taken out of the fall and had a very soft landing, and last week  I stayed aboard with a 180 degree spin, full out run for about ten strides then a dead stop. I was very surprised to be still on top. Last evening I took pony down a track that was full of large pony eating weeds (burdocks)and he was spooking all the way along the track. It was not until I reached the end that I noticed the strap was not in my hand, so my confidence is improving.


----------

